# Problem with Android SDK emulator



## anar-no-alu (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi,

I am currently trying to run an Android SDK emulator on my computer. At first the emulator process only ran for about five seconds and then it was terminated. I looked at the blocked stuff in my COMODO firewall and realized that it was blocking the application. I therefore proceeded to add the emulator to my trusted files, to no avail. I then tried shutting down my firewall completely (I have no other firewalls), but the emulator application still kicks the bucket after a few seconds. 

I would very much appreciate any advice on how to get this to work. Thanks in advance :smile:


----------

